# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Sporting Rifle Match May 2010

## RayDog

Here's a quick write up on a match I shot last week

I'm trying to get better at writing about this stuff. I take all comments

Thanks

http://www.bigamericanman.com/may-20...atch-raton-nm/

I wanted more pictures but it's hard trying to pay attention at a match and take pictures

----------

